# Firmware Build V9.0 2019.7.105 cc3d741 (4/22/2019)



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

This build is going out to newer Model 3s with very few miles. Makes me suspect this is a HW 3 version though TeslaFi doesn't ID it as HW 3. That could be because their software can't yet identify a HW 3 car from a HW 2.5 version. But when you look at the VINs and mileage and this has only been going out the last 3 days, I suspect this is a HW 3 version of the software. Anyone else think that might be the case. Maybe someone that has this can post the Update Notes and tell us when their car was built since Elon said they have been installing HW 3 for the last 11 days.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is an interesting observation. Teslafi pulls the HW from your Vehicle Option codes and I would think they would have to at least know the new code they are puling isn't the same. Maybe it is a default for 2.5 of some sort, until they properly identify FSD. The only way to know for sure is one of these cars owners to be on here and pull their option codes for us. They've only been building the FSD HW (3.0) into the cars for about 2 weeks now. I think it would be very hard to get this many cars into hands of buyers and get this many set up on Teslafi already, but it is possible.

Several of the 10 cars also updated from 7.102, which could be the factory shipping build. So that is the first build registered with the car and then they immediately update.


----------



## rpreuss (Jan 5, 2019)

GDN said:


> This is an interesting observation. Teslafi pulls the HW from your Vehicle Option codes and I would think they would have to at least know the new code they are puling isn't the same. Maybe it is a default for 2.5 of some sort, until they properly identify FSD. The only way to know for sure is one of these cars owners to be on here and pull their option codes for us. They've only been building the FSD HW (3.0) into the cars for about 2 weeks now. I think it would be very hard to get this many cars into hands of buyers and get this many set up on Teslafi already, but it is possible.
> 
> Several of the 10 cars also updated from 7.102, which could be the factory shipping build. So that is the first build registered with the car and then they immediately update.


I just picked mine up this morning. I don't know the actual build date (4/2019) but the firmware it was delivered with is 2019.7.105 cc3d741. (No sentry mode)


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

rpreuss said:


> I just picked mine up this morning. I don't know the actual build date (4/2019) but the firmware it was delivered with is 2019.7.105 cc3d741. (No sentry mode)


Congratulations!

Are you sure it doesn't have Sentry mode? That was released with 2019.5.4 and I thought the other 2019.7.x releases had it. It might not be shown in the release notes.

Go to Controls > Safety & Security and scroll down on the page looking for Sentry mode. As you may already know, to use it or the dashcam, you need a flash drive in one of the front USB ports formatted as FAT32 with a folder named TeslaCam.


----------



## Machbaby (Apr 26, 2019)

I picked mine up on Wednesday as well. It has build 2019.7.105 cc3d741 and does not have Sentry mode. Hopefully at has HW3 already installed. A fair trade-off for having an older software version without Sentry mode yet. My VIN is 362XXX. I was going crazy trying to find Sentry mode, glad to finally find out why I don't have it.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Overall, firmware releases have been pretty quiet through the first four months of this year, likely due to a heckuva lot of effort going into getting HW3 tuned up to meet/exceed existing HW2.5 capabilities. I suspect in the next few weeks there will wind up being a major release bringing all vehicles back to a common code base with a bunch of new stuff, like enhanced summon, etc.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Unless they cripple HW 3 vehicles, if there is a huge performance difference in AP performance between HW 3 and HW 2.5 vehicles, I imagine FSD purchasers will be pushing hard to get the upgrade. If I were Tesla, I would quickly start rolling out the upgrades to FSD purchasers to get ahead of the curve. Additionally, since this is a separate item and they know how many they need, they could produce these (probably a third party vendor like Samsung that is making the chip) in quantities very quickly. This would have two added benefits, purchasers of EAP that did not upgrade to FSD would find themselves eager to upgrade and new sales of FSD from AP would increase.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

I just picked mine up today and I have this firmware - they pushed it to me at the dealership because I was getting a blind spot error message (I think it's solved the error - will make sure of it shortly via test drive).

Oddly enough I'm definitely missing Sentry Mode. I also appear to be missing auto lane changes without confirmation settings. I'm not sure if I'm missing dashcam - I just formatted a USB and will plug it in to see.

Going on a drive in a bit to test the navigate on autopilot. On the way home from the dealership it wouldn't let me change lines while on autopilot due to the error.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Ok - confirmed the following:


Blindspot error message is gone. Oddly enough I get it backing out of my garage but it then goes away and automatic lane changes work just fine (when I use the turn signal on autopilot)
No Sentry Mode
Dashcam works
Navigate on Auto pilot works but...
No option to automatically turn on Navigate on Autopilot
Lane changes require confirmation from me (no auto lane changes without confirmation)
So this particular release definitely appears to be a bit of an oddball.

It should be clear but I paid for Autopilot and FSD. Model 3 - long range, dual motor.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

The auto-NoA stuff is in 2019.9 and higher builds. It looks like they had to branch 2019.7 for the HW3 stuff so some of the latest and greatest hasn’t been incorporated. At some point, likely fairly soon, they’ll sync all of that up with all of the other stuff and you’ll see a significant upgrade.


----------



## rpreuss (Jan 5, 2019)

turnem said:


> Ok - confirmed the following:
> 
> 
> Blindspot error message is gone. Oddly enough I get it backing out of my garage but it then goes away and automatic lane changes work just fine (when I use the turn signal on autopilot)
> ...


I have same release and agree with all 6 of your points. It does seem to be missing some newer features. I looked at the videos from the Dashcam and although the flash drive is a Transcend 32gb class 10, the videos were very grainy and low quality. Not what I would expect from a HW3 processor. Maybe its a preliminary software release. Time will tell. Love the car,


----------



## rpreuss (Jan 5, 2019)

slacker775 said:


> The auto-NoA stuff is in 2019.9 and higher builds. It looks like they had to branch 2019.7 for the HW3 stuff so some of the latest and greatest hasn't been incorporated. At some point, likely fairly soon, they'll sync all of that up with all of the other stuff and you'll see a significant upgrade.


Makes a lot of sense. Hope you are right.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, absolutely loving the car so far. I'm still figuring out autopilot but I'm impressed with what I've seen so far. 

The auto lane changes without confirmation will be nice.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

rpreuss said:


> Not what I would expect from a HW3 processor.


The cameras didn't change with hw3. I'm not really sure why I'd expect improvement there


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

slacker775 said:


> The auto-NoA stuff is in 2019.9 and higher builds.


Ummm, I just drove to Houston and back with NoA and I'm at .7.61... yeah, sorry, different thread but still a .7 release with everything working

edit: automatic NoA


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

tencate said:


> Ummm, I just drove to Houston and back with NoA and I'm at .7.61... yeah, sorry, different thread but still a .7 release with everything working
> 
> edit: automatic NoA


Do you have an option in your settings to allow for lane changes without confirmation?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

slacker775 said:


> The auto-NoA stuff is in 2019.9 and higher builds.


Actually, a bit earlier. I have No Approval Required Auto Lane Change on NoA, or whatever its called, and I'm on 8.5. You have to turn on the feature when parked to use it; it cannot be enabled while driving...I know, odd, right? At any rate, I've used it for a few hundred miles so far but I'm not sure I like it the way it is currently enabled. You have to torque the steering wheel as your lane change confirmation and the torque required seems to approximate that which disables all the auto pilot features save TACC. I find the earlier turn signal confirmation much more intuitive and easier to use, but that's me.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

It was the auto-lane-change-without-requiring-approval that was new in .9 or higher. NoA with prompted lane changes has been around for some time.

In any event, once we start seeing HW3 cars getting upgraded to 2019.13 or some other build in that vicinity, all of us old-timers could likely start figuring out when we'll be able to get our upgrades. I'd suspect maybe June/July for starting to queue up for upgrades.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

slacker775 said:


> It was the auto-lane-change-without-requiring-approval that was new in .9 or higher. NoA with prompted lane changes has been around for some time.


This came in the 2018.8.x releases.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

turnem said:


> Do you have an option in your settings to allow for lane changes without confirmation?


Yes. And it's turned on. My trip to Houston and back was almost entirely in that mode. I felt I was a driving instructor, watching over a student driver. It was really quite good!


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> You have to torque the steering wheel as your lane change confirmation


No, just hold the wheel firmly during the lane change, that works much better. I think Tesla's intent was to turn it on, and for *US* to have our hands on the wheel at all times in this initial release just to be sure the car doesn't do anything wacky, and as they gather data on how well it's working (or not), they can tweak and eventually release it to everyone and perhaps "relax" the "hold the wheel at all times" requirement some day. Holding the wheel is what I ended up doing. I'm pretty comfortable with its operation at the moment but there were a few times I decided it wasn't safe to do a lane change and cancelled (e.g., fast approaching car from the rear). But we digress, this thread is about the updates themselves, not how autopilot is working. But I do have full capability and I have 2019.7.61 installed at the moment. No, I'm not early access but I do have a low VIN car.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

tencate said:


> No, just hold the wheel firmly during the lane change, that works much better. I think Tesla's intent was to turn it on, and for *US* to have our hands on the wheel at all times in this initial release just to be sure the car doesn't do anything wacky, and as they gather data on how well it's working (or not), they can tweak and eventually release it to everyone and perhaps "relax" the "hold the wheel at all times" requirement some day. Holding the wheel is what I ended up doing. I'm pretty comfortable with its operation at the moment but there were a few times I decided it wasn't safe to do a lane change and cancelled (e.g., fast approaching car from the rear). But we digress, this thread is about the updates themselves, not how autopilot is working. But I do have full capability and I have 2019.7.61 installed at the moment. No, I'm not early access but I do have a low VIN car.


Nope, not how it works for me. Through decades of habit, I drive with both hands on the wheel. I do hold the wheel more firmly when a lane change is announced. It aborts unless I torque the wheel as I said earlier. And for me it takes a surprising amount of torque to achieve the desired confirmation. YMMV.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

tencate said:


> Yes. And it's turned on. My trip to Houston and back was almost entirely in that mode. I felt I was a driving instructor, watching over a student driver. It was really quite good!


Awesome! I hope I get this and Sentry Mode in my next update.

I don't mind confirming the lane changes honestly but I still want to experience the more autonomous autopilot.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> And for me it takes a surprising amount of torque to achieve the desired confirmation. YMMV.


Clearly I guess so. Mine indicates is going to turn (just chime, no vibration), I resist it just a bit and then let it take over. Wonder if there's variations of that between software builds? Maybe?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Actually, a bit earlier. I have No Approval Required Auto Lane Change on NoA, or whatever its called, and I'm on 8.5. You have to turn on the feature when parked to use it; it cannot be enabled while driving...I know, odd, right?


Any feature that displays a dialog box upon enabling appears to require the car to be in park. This would facilitate reading while not maneuvering a 2-ton death machine.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Nope, not how it works for me. Through decades of habit, I drive with both hands on the wheel. I do hold the wheel more firmly when a lane change is announced. It aborts unless I torque the wheel as I said earlier. And for me it takes a surprising amount of torque to achieve the desired confirmation. YMMV.


It's SO much easier to just put one wheel on the side toward the bottom to traction the wheel right or left. No firm holding needed and the lane changes are much more instantaneous.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

slacker775 said:


> It was the auto-lane-change-without-requiring-approval that was new in .9


I'm not on .9 yet and I have no approval lane changes available


----------



## Ralindo14 (Apr 29, 2019)

I took delivery of my car on 4/26 and it rolled off the factory floor on 4/15 at 9am. Mine came with this firmware and no sentry mode. I have been connected to full WiFi since I brought it home and I still don’t have a new update


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ralindo14 said:


> I took delivery of my car on 4/26 and it rolled off the factory floor on 4/15 at 9am. Mine came with this firmware and no sentry mode. I have been connected to full WiFi since I brought it home and I still don't have a new update


congratulations, and give it a little time for the next update. As Elon previously said the current FW isnt optimized for the FSD computer, it probably is better to do without some of the features other have until they are able to bring that FW version up to parity with the HW2.5 FWs.


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey, first time posting here. I just got the 2019.7.105 firmware update today. I ordered my long range on 4/15, so I wasn't sure if I was HW2.5 or HW3.0. I *thought* it was 2.5 because the car was "on the lot." but based on the previous posts, I'm beginning to wonder.

I had also had issues with autopilot calibration not finishing (stuck at 0%) and the infamous blindspot error. Both issues disappeared with this update.

I also do NOT have sentry mode. As someone else mentioned, I'm beginning to think I'm on a different branch.

is there a way to determine if I have the 3.0 hardware?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DWalker said:


> is there a way to determine if I have the 3.0 hardware?


if you are on Teslafi, your account info will list all the various coded things about your car. AP2.5 is shown as APH3 (because it was the 3rd version). FSD should show as APH4 I believe is what others have seen. plus Teslafi just tells you below all the code the version of AP. Now... Teslafi has also listed all cars that MAY be FSD computer cars still as AP2.5, so YMMV on using this to determine which computer you have.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

DWalker said:


> Hey, first time posting here. I just got the 2019.7.105 firmware update today. I ordered my long range on 4/15, so I wasn't sure if I was HW2.5 or HW3.0. I *thought* it was 2.5 because the car was "on the lot." but based on the previous posts, I'm beginning to wonder.
> 
> I had also had issues with autopilot calibration not finishing (stuck at 0%) and the infamous blindspot error. Both issues disappeared with this update.
> 
> ...


You can also look at the door tag to help determine when it was built. So even though it was on the lot it may have only been there a day. The autonomy event was held last Monday, April 22 and Elon noted that the new hardware had been installed on the line for I believe the previous 12 days, so roughly any 3 built after April 10 or there abouts should have FSD HW.

@MelindaV 's way is one of the best ways to know, but check your door tag, it will tell you month and year it was built and if you can get your delivery person on the phone, they can look up your VIN and tell you exactly which day your car was built.

EDIT - And welcome to the site!


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

I checked the door tag and it shows a date of "04/19", so my guess is this thing was brand new (it had 3 miles when we bought it). Given the different release, missing features (like Sentry mode) and newness of the car, I'm thinking I'm probably on HW3.0.


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

Interesting addendum: I had a service appointment scheduled for Wednesday (to repair some minor bumper damage) and i was texted by one of the technicians. He apparently pushed the 2019.7.105 to me today to fix the other issues I had listed (autopilot not calibrating, lack of Sentry mode).

He JUST texted back and confirmed I'm on hardware 3.0 and that Sentry mode is coming in a future update for HW3.0 cars.

Unfortunately, he's also cancelling my Wednesday appointment because I have to take the car to a different center that handles body repairs. UGH.


----------



## Jim Wheeler (Aug 19, 2017)

turnem said:


> Ok - confirmed the following:
> 
> 
> Blindspot error message is gone. Oddly enough I get it backing out of my garage but it then goes away and automatic lane changes work just fine (when I use the turn signal on autopilot)
> ...


Yes, the 2019.7.105 version of firmware is what I have on my Model 3, which has the FSD computer. My Model 3 is a LR AWD built in April, and has a VIN in the 200,XXX range. Today, while in the Santa Clara Service Center to get a minor issue resolved, I was able to get the technician to verify on their system that my 3 has the FSD. Also, verified it by removing the access panel located under and behind the glovebox. You do not have to remove the glovebox to get to the labeling on the FSD computer. As always, power down the car using the main screen before opening any of the panels. To remove the access panel, take out the 4 plastic pop-rivet fasteners, and pull the panel downward. The label is hard to see directly, but you can see it using your phone camera.  Here is a picture of the label.


----------



## Jim Wheeler (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Jim Wheeler said:


> Yes, the 2019.7.105 version of firmware is what I have on my Model 3, which has the FSD computer. My Model 3 is a LR AWD built in April, and has a VIN in the 200,XXX range. Today, while in the Santa Clara Service Center to get a minor issue resolved, I was able to get the technician to verify on their system that my 3 has the FSD. Also, verified it by removing the access panel located under and behind the glovebox. You do not have to remove the glovebox to get to the labeling on the FSD computer. As always, power down the car using the main screen before opening any of the panels. To remove the access panel, take out the 4 plastic pop-rivet fasteners, and pull the panel downward. The label is hard to see directly, but you can see it using your phone camera. Here is a picture of the label.


Sorry for my naivety but what is it in the picture that tells us that this is indeed the FSD computer? And I assume that the FSD computer is the same things as HW3?

I'm still pretty new to all of this. Any help is greatly appreciated! Once I know what I'm looking for I'll take a look at mine as well. My VIN # is in the upper 199,XXX range so pretty close to yours. I suspect I'm in the same boat as you but I'd love to know for sure if I have the latest hardware or not. Just one less thing to hassle with when they start swapping them out.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

turnem said:


> Sorry for my naivety but what is it in the picture that tells us that this is indeed the FSD computer? And I assume that the FSD computer is the same things as HW3?
> 
> I'm still pretty new to all of this. Any help is greatly appreciated! Once I know what I'm looking for I'll take a look at mine as well. My VIN # is in the upper 199,XXX range so pretty close to yours. I suspect I'm in the same boat as you but I'd love to know for sure if I have the latest hardware or not. Just one less thing to hassle with when they start swapping them out.


Welcome to the forum, come often and read and you'll start to pick up a lot.

What version of SW are you running? Seems the new FSD HW is running a different version than the rest of us, also what is your build date - on the tag in the drivers side door? You must have been built in April and really after about April 12. The door tag doesn't tell the exact date, but Tesla service can tell you, it is tied to your account. You can also look at option codes that a service like Teslafi can dissect from the feed.

Last - you are correct, Elon has stated they aren't calling it HW 3.0, but rather FSD HW. I'm sure that will last until the next iteration of HW and we'll have to differentiate it so we'll be back to a number then.


----------



## Jim Wheeler (Aug 19, 2017)

turnem said:


> Sorry for my naivety but what is it in the picture that tells us that this is indeed the FSD computer? And I assume that the FSD computer is the same things as HW3?
> 
> I'm still pretty new to all of this. Any help is greatly appreciated! Once I know what I'm looking for I'll take a look at mine as well. My VIN # is in the upper 199,XXX range so pretty close to yours. I suspect I'm in the same boat as you but I'd love to know for sure if I have the latest hardware or not. Just one less thing to hassle with when they start swapping them out.


Turmen, You can confirm if you have the FSD in a number of ways. In addition to taking a picture of the label, I was able to reach around to the back side of the FSD computer to the side that faces towards the firewall, and confirmed that it has the pyramid-shaped dome that is unique to the FSD. Could not get a clear picture of the dome shape, but if you have the same labeling as mine, it's an FSD. Here's a pic of the FSD computer assembly that was shown in the recent Autonomy Day event.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Jim Wheeler said:


> Turmen, You can confirm if you have the FSD in a number of ways. In addition to taking a picture of the label, I was able to reach around to the back side of the FSD computer to the side that faces towards the firewall, and confirmed that it has the pyramid-shaped dome that is unique to the FSD. Could not get a clear picture of the dome shape, but if you have the same labeling as mine, it's an FSD. Here's a pic of the FSD computer assembly that was shown in the recent Autonomy Day event.


Thanks Jim. But what specifically on the label informs us that it's FSD? I'm sure it's staring me in the face...


----------



## Jim Wheeler (Aug 19, 2017)

turnem said:


> Thanks Jim. But what specifically on the label informs us that it's FSD? I'm sure it's staring me in the face...


HW 2.5 has PN P1134173-00-F:Rev01, and the newer HW 3 (FSD) has PN P1462554-00-G:Rev01


----------



## pyrotech6 (Apr 14, 2018)

I just took delivery today in Colorado. Long range AWD w/ FSD. this version software is on my car. My VIN is in the 207xxx range. The build date on the door is 4/19. I asked the delivery consultant and they told me the actual build date was April 21 and they confirmed it comes with the new FSD computer. Something interesting...he also said this car came with the new upgraded touch screen. I said....”what”? I haven’t heard a peep about that. He confirmed that he just found out about the change this past Friday and he said they upgraded the electronics in the screen. Looks identical, but newer guts.


----------



## CrazyBulgarian (Apr 24, 2019)

Ze1000 said:


> I went to TeslaFi to check cars reporting HW3. There are only 6 and all are Model X.
> There are a lot of Model 3 on 7.105 with very low mileage and high VIN, but all report HW 2.5.
> Don't know if it is accurate or a limitation on TeslaFi.


My M3 is build 4/16 running on 7.105 but TeslaFi is reporting HW2.5.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

nikolay said:


> My M3 is build 4/16 running on 7.105 but TeslaFi is reporting HW2.5.
> 
> View attachment 25558


Same here. Pretty sure that Teslafi isn't properly picking up on FSD/HW3 for Model 3's.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

nikolay said:


> My M3 is build 4/16 running on 7.105 but TeslaFi is reporting HW2.5.
> 
> View attachment 25558


Makes complete sense. As suspected it is a problem with TeslaFi reporting. It is a little bit misleading when following the release of a new firmware.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

nikolay said:


> My M3 is build 4/16 running on 7.105 but TeslaFi is reporting HW2.5.
> 
> View attachment 25558


I don't think that the APH3 means FSD Hardware. 
Look at the output from mine.

Vehicle Option Codes:
AD15,MDL3,PBSB,RENA,BT37,ID3W,RF3G,S3PB,DRLH,DV2W,W39B,APF0,COUS,BC3B,CH07,PC30,FC3P,FG31,GLFR,HL31,HM31,IL31,LTPB,MR31,FM3B,RS3H,SA3P,STCP,SC04,SU3C,T3CA,TW00,TM00,UT3P,WR00,AU3P,*APH3*,AF00,ZCST,MI00,CDM0
TeslaFi has found your vehicle to have Autopilot version 2.5.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I would think if a new code was there Teslafi should be reading and reporting it. On their SW reporting page they have a new section for "Autopilot 3" cars, but they are reporting none. So either Tesla didn't change the code for this board/HW or Teslafi is missing the code/option change in some manner. My 2018 with 2.5 reports APH3 as well.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

GDN said:


> I would think if a new code was there Teslafi should be reading and reporting it. On their SW reporting page they have a new section for "Autopilot 3" cars, but they are reporting none. So either Tesla didn't change the code for this board/HW or Teslafi is missing the code/option change in some manner. My 2018 with 2.5 reports APH3 as well.


There are FSD HW cars being reported (6 total) but they are all Model X, so it must exist a code for it. Maybe the right code would be APH4, since APH3 has always been Autopilot 2.5.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

They're shipping 200k and 320k VINs all with April 2019 build dates?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

96s46p said:


> They're shipping 200k and 320k VINs all with April 2019 build dates?


VINs are not used sequentially


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> VINs are not used sequentially


Right, but over 100k apart seems extreme.


----------



## pyrotech6 (Apr 14, 2018)

96s46p said:


> Right, but over 100k apart seems extreme.


I just picked up a brand new AWD and VIN was in the 207xxx range. It came off the production line on April 21st. And, it has the new FSD computer in it.


----------

